#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  >  Excel: Έντυπο άδειας

## kajoanna

καλημερα!!
υπαρχει καποιο εντυπο / προγραμμα ωστε να συμπληρωνεται ΕΥΚΟΛΑ το εντυπο της αδειας δομησης και αιτησης δομησης
υπαρχει ενα σε μορφη excel αλλα πρεπει να γραφεις δυο φορες τα στοιχεια

----------


## Xάρης

Σε ποιο excel αναφέρεσαι;

----------


## kajoanna

οποιαδήποτε εκδοση

----------


## Xάρης

Πού το βρήκες εννοούσα.

----------


## kajoanna

Δεν εχω κατι το ψαχνω υπαρχει κατι?

----------


## Xάρης

Έγραψες στην πρώτη ανάρτηση: 


> υπαρχει ενα σε μορφη excel αλλα πρεπει να γραφεις δυο φορες τα στοιχεια


Αυτό που σε ρώτησα είναι πού το βρήκες αυτό που λες.
Εν πάση περιπτώσει, υπάρχει ΑΥΤΟ το excel. Δες αν κάνεις τη δουλειά σου.

Υ.Γ.: Αν έκανες αναζήτηση μέσω του πάνω δεξιά πλαισίου αναζήτησης του eMichanikos.gr με τους όρους "excel άδεια δόμησης" θα το έβρισκες αμέσως. Είναι το 1ο αποτέλεσμα της αναζήτησης!

----------

